# Central american bromeliad i.d.



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi all I've been looking for an i.d. on this bromeliad that is abundant in many central american landscapes but I can't seem to find it on fcbs.org 

Any help would be appreciated since I'm looking for a couple for one of my costa rican biotope displays. Thanks!


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Werauhia ororiensis
It's a bit variable in color, but that looks like one to me. 
They are from higher altitudes though. 
I also have never seen any for sale or any seed available.
Would be a nice species to include though.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Chuck thank you!

I've been curious too if it was in cultivation since I have never seen this bromeliad on any lists of sorts. Oh well at least now it's nice to have a name for it, thanks again.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

You are welcome!
The only small Werauhia that I have seen offered regularly is W. marnier-lapostollei.
It is much more common in europe I believe, but I have seen it offered in the states a few times. I have seen seeds offered on occasion as well. It is not as flashy as W. ororiensis, but it is smaller, pretty, and from Central America.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Manuran said:


> You are welcome!
> The only small Werauhia that I have seen offered regularly is W. marnier-lapostollei.
> It is much more common in europe I believe, but I have seen it offered in the states a few times. I have seen seeds offered on occasion as well. It is not as flashy as W. ororiensis, but it is smaller, pretty, and from Central America.


Yout right about that Chuck and W marnier-lapostollei is also more possible to keep in a vivarium.
This one is hard to find in Costa Rica , i have seen it on one location 1100m (la paz area , piedades norte ) San Ramon Alajuela) were its growing among Rac contorta , T incurva , Tillandsia variabilis , T venusta and many catopsis, so you get an idea of the climate. Werauhia ororiensis is much more difficult to cultivate . i had this one for some time , but they need full sun and cool night to keep in such nice color and shape. 
I have seen those only at higher elevation of 2000-3000 m . often i found Bolitoglossa species at those location very nice and strange.
I must say that i always had trouble with identification with bromeliads when not mature sometime they look similar when not mature like Werauhia neprolepis and W ororiensis . By the way............i once thought to have found something new........but after identification it seems to be an natural hybrid between T incurva and T variabilis.....


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

The one Werauhia that I've always wanted to grow was W. latissima. It is a larger species, but it has such a nice shape. I have heard of a few people in the past that did have plants of this species, but that was quite a few years ago.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Its sure one of my favorite Werauhia,s Chuck... and a special one too......
I had found my first real blue Dendrobates vicentei i a big W latissima in a canopy . 
I kept this Werauhia too and it was not real difficult to cultivate . but thats some years ago.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Wim van den Berg said:


> Its sure one of my favorite Werauhia,s Chuck... and a special one too......
> I had found my first real blue Dendrobates vicentei i a big W latissima in a canopy .
> I kept this Werauhia too and it was not real difficult to cultivate . but thats some years ago.


Could you post any pics?


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

I am sorry to say , but at that time i made most slide,s and to get them into pictures isn,t possible for me anymore ....
The only thing i can show is some pictures of magazine /books were i put in some article of it. beware of the bad quality
D vicentei and Atelopus zeteki both found on exact same location central Panama and both in Werauhia latissima .......thats all they need .............


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

This Atelopus was a female and found at the top on a hil about 800m . D vicentei was calling from the canopy .


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks, Wim. Vicentei are really gorgeous! They are very similar to pumilio Colubre.


----------

